
Android 7.0 Nougat released - bergie
https://www.android.com/versions/nougat-7-0/
======
totalcrepe
> Privacy & Security

> Direct boot: When restarting your device, Direct Boot helps it start up
> faster, and ensures that important communications still run. So before you
> even put in your password, you'll still get that important text message and
> hear your alarm clock ring.

Safety - We added a leprechaun with an axe and hopped him up on some uppers.
He sure is fun to watch.

------
thecupisblue
This came way earlier than expected. Also interesting they didn't launch the
new Nexus lineup at the same time, but are promoting LG V20. Tho that is a
good sign, since it indicates the rumours about major OEM's releasing N
updates as soon as it's out might be true.

~~~
remir
It's possible that the new Nexus devices will have exclusive features and
Google doesn't want people to be confused.

~~~
thecupisblue
It will - Nexus Launcher will be Nexus only, Allo and Duo preinstalled, new
Google Now.

